# Dell XPS 13 vs XPS 15 //ultraportable gesucht



## CEKAYS (16. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Ich brauche hilfe bei einer Entscheidung.
Undzwar ich arbeite als Informatiker und brauche ein ultaportabelles Notebook.

Zur Auswahl stehen folgende:

Dell XPS 13:
-8GB DDR3
-Intel I7 7500U
-Full HD Bildschirm
-Intel HD Grafikchip

Dell XPS  15:
-8GB DDR4
-Intel I5 6500HQ
-Full HD Bildschirm
-gtx 960m

Dieses Notebook soll nur zum programmieren genutzt werden! Keine Games! Es soll mobil sein und eine gute akku laufzeit besitzen.

Gerne können auch andere notebooks/ultrabooks mit ins spiel gebracht werden.

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Gruß
Cekays


----------



## Atent123 (16. Oktober 2016)

CEKAYS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich brauche hilfe bei einer Entscheidung.
> Undzwar ich arbeite als Informatiker und brauche ein ultaportabelles Notebook.
> 
> ...



Das XPS 13 ist deutlich kleiner und hat eine bessere Akkulaufzeit.
Das XPS 13 ist wen man keine Games zocken will aktuell meiner Meinung nach das beste Ultrabook.

Ich sehe für deine Zwecke keine Vorteile beim XPS15.


----------



## flotus1 (16. Oktober 2016)

Dass hier so gut wie nichts für das XPS 15 spricht sehe ich genauso.
Ob das XPS13 "das beste" Ultrabook ist, darüber ließe sich diskutieren. Eine schlechte Wahl ist es aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

Soweit ich das sehe hat das XPS13 nur ein Jahr Garantie?
Da würd ich beim Kauf noch schaun was die Carepacks kosten.

12,5" Alternative mit drei Jahren Garantie:
HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m5-6Y54, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD (V1C39EA#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die CPU ist so stark wie ein ULVi5, nicht von dem niedrigen Basistakt blenden lassen.


----------



## CEKAYS (16. Oktober 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Dass hier so gut wie nichts für das XPS 15 spricht sehe ich genauso.
> Ob das XPS13 "das beste" Ultrabook ist, darüber ließe sich diskutieren. Eine schlechte Wahl ist es aber definitiv nicht.



Welches ultrabook ist denn deiner Meinung nach das beste?


----------



## Atent123 (16. Oktober 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe hat das XPS13 nur ein Jahr Garantie?
> Da würd ich beim Kauf noch schaun was die Carepacks kosten.
> 
> 12,5" Alternative mit drei Jahren Garantie:
> ...



Wo hast du das denn her ?
Selbst bei reiner CPU Peak Last wie im Cinebench ist der I5  um die 40 % schneller.
Bei anhaltender Last wo der m5 nur 3,5 Watt verbrauchen darf bricht die Leistung auch relativ stark ein.
Versteh mich nicht falsch der m5 ist keinesfalls eine Lahme Krücke jedoch hat der Kabylake I5 des XPS13 noch mal deutlich mehr Power.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

Test HP EliteBook Folio G1 Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


> Tatsächlich schlägt sich der Chip in den Benchmarks  auch sehr gut und kann im Cinebench-R15-Single-Core-Test – zumindest bei  einem Durchlauf – sogar mit dem Core i5-6200U  mithalten. Die vollen 2,7 GHz stehen allerdings nicht dauerhaft zur  Verfügung, in der Regel pendelt der Chip temperaturbedingt zwischen 2,5  und 2,7 GHz. In dem Multi-Test kann der Chip die vollen 2,4 GHz in den  ersten 28 Sekunden nutzen (~9,4 Watt), nach dem Einsetzen der  TDP-Begrenzung bei 8,5 Watt fällt der Takt auf stabile 2,3 GHz. Bereits  im zweiten Durchlauf setzt aber eine Temperaturbegrenzung ein, die  zunächst bei 80 °C liegt. Im weiteren Verlauf darf der Prozessor dann  nur noch 74 °C warm werden (Takt zwischen 1,8-2,2 GHz). Nach sieben  Durchläufen pendelt sich das Ergebnis bei ~195 Punkten ein (-22 %).  Hierbei handelt es sich vermutlich um eine Sicherheitsfunktion, damit  die Oberflächentemperaturen des Gehäuses nicht zu hoch ausfallen.
> Insgesamt fällt die reine CPU-Leistung aber dennoch  sehr gut aus, und das Testgerät kann alle anderen passiv gekühlten  Konkurrenten deutlich überholen. Selbst die normalen ULV-Prozessoren  sind mit maximal 15-20 % Mehrleistung nicht extrem viel schneller. Die  volle Leistung steht theoretisch auch im Akkubetrieb zur Verfügung,  allerdings greifen auch hier die Temperatureinschränkungen.


----------



## Atent123 (16. Oktober 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Test HP EliteBook Folio G1 Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests



Da wird der mit dem kleinsten I5 der Skylake Gen Verglichen.
Das XPS13 hat aber den großen I5 der Kabylake Gen drin.
Außerdem hat das Elitebook eine ziemlich Magere Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

~6h mit einem 38Wh-Akku ist doch nicht mager.

Das XPS13 2016 mit dem i7, FHD-Display und dem 56Ah Akku hat auch nicht mehr als 7:15h.
Test Dell XPS 13 9350 2016 (FHD, i7-6560U) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das Elitebook bringt auch gut 200g weniger auf die Waage und läuft komplett Geräuschfrei.


----------



## flotus1 (16. Oktober 2016)

CEKAYS schrieb:


> Welches ultrabook ist denn deiner Meinung nach das beste?



Ich schrieb hier "das beste" schon in Anführungszeichen weil es das nunmal nicht gibt. Es hängt immer von den persönlichen Vorlieben und Präferenzen ab welches am besten passt.
Mir persönlich würden beim XPS13 ein Trackpoint und eine hochwertige Tastatur fehlen. Dafür würde ich bei der Alternative (z.B. Thinkpad X1) in Kauf nehmen dass es etas größer ist und der Bildschirm etwas schlechter. Auf dem Niveau gibt es viele gute Notebooks mit denen sich arbeiten lässt. Nuancen entscheiden darüber welches am besten zum jeweiligen Anwender passt.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2016)

Wobei fürs Programmieren ja schon eine gute Tastatur nützlich ist.


----------



## Atent123 (16. Oktober 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> ~6h mit einem 38Wh-Akku ist doch nicht mager.
> 
> Das XPS13 2016 mit dem i7, FHD-Display und dem 56Ah Akku hat auch nicht mehr als 7:15h.
> Test Dell XPS 13 9350 2016 (FHD, i7-6560U) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> ...



Das ist noch mit dem alten Bios mit dem neuen hält das XPS deutlich länger.
Außerdem hält die Kabylake Version mit dem größeren Akku und sparsamere CPU und Wlan Chip noch mal ne ganze Ecke länger.
Laptobmag kommt auf unglaubliche Laufzeiten beim XPS13 2017.
Dell XPS 13 Review (Kaby Lake): Our Favorite Laptop Gets Better


----------



## chischko (16. Oktober 2016)

Grundsätzlich sollte doch mal geklärt werden: Brauchst Du eine Dockingstation? Wie sieht es mit dem Geräuschpegel aus? Etc...


----------



## CEKAYS (16. Oktober 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte doch mal geklärt werden: Brauchst Du eine Dockingstation? Wie sieht es mit dem Geräuschpegel aus? Etc...



Ein dock wird nicht benötigt. Da dieses Notebook nur für unterwegst ist. Der geräuchpegel sollte nicht extrem laut sein, muss jedoch auch nicht flüster leise sein.

Ich habe eben noch ein angebot zu einem surface pro 4(8gb Ram, i5) gefunden was haltet ihr hier von. Ist die akkulaufzeit echt bei angegeben 10 Stunden?


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

Kostet?
Die werden auch ohne Tastatur verkauft, ist das Dock um ~100€ dabei?
Reale Akkulaufzeit vom 4 Pro ist ca. 7h
Eine Schoßbedienung ist durch die rückwärtige Stütze halt nur sehr schwer möglich.


----------



## CEKAYS (16. Oktober 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Kostet?
> Die werden auch ohne Tastatur verkauft, ist das Dock um ~100€ dabei?
> Reale Akkulaufzeit vom 4 Pro ist ca. 7h
> Eine Schoßbedienung ist durch die rückwärtige Stütze halt nur sehr schwer möglich.



Ja das Dock wäre gratis dabei. Somit ist das surface ca. 30 euro günstiger als der Dell Xps


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

Was kostet dich das XPS?

Das Surface hat halt einen glänzendes Display und ist für die Laptopfunktion auf eine ebene Unterlage angewiesen.
Thermisch machts je nach Variante auch nicht eine wahnsinnig gute Figur.


----------



## CEKAYS (16. Oktober 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was kostet dich das XPS?
> 
> Das Surface hat halt einen glänzendes Display und ist für die Laptopfunktion auf eine ebene Unterlage angewiesen.
> Thermisch machts je nach Variante auch nicht eine wahnsinnig gute Figur.



Das surface würde mich 1370 kosten und das XPS 1400


----------



## chischko (16. Oktober 2016)

Vo Surface bin ich auch nicht grenzenlos überzeugt... das XPS13 ist schon in dieser Preisklasse in Sachen Qualität und Ausstattung nahezu konkurrenzlos und die Features wie z.B. das Edge Diplay etc. sind auch sehr clever... Dell bietet auch noch dazu extrem guten Support.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

XPS 1400€ + Garantieerweiterung
Aufpreis auf ein zweites Jahr 142€
Aufpreis auf ein drittes Jahr 250€
Nur ein Jahr Garantie ist schon relativ knapp bemessen.

Beim Surface gibts 2 Jahre ohne Verlängerungsmöglichkeit.

Beim Elitebook gibts neben den inkludierten 3 Jahren noch Aufpreis für Vor-Ort und auch Verlängerung auf 5 Jahre.


----------



## energy85 (17. Oktober 2016)

Nur mal so nebenbei....beim XPS gibt es noch bis zum 19ten 100€ Rabatt


----------



## CEKAYS (17. Oktober 2016)

energy85 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei....beim XPS gibt es noch bis zum 19ten 100€ Rabatt



Danke das habe ich eben auch gelesen.


----------



## energy85 (17. Oktober 2016)

Das hat mich gestern dazu "genötigt" einen zu bestellen ....aber da Dell aus China liefert dauert leider noch 3Wochen bis ich einen bekomme


----------



## Atent123 (17. Oktober 2016)

energy85 schrieb:


> Das hat mich gestern dazu "genötigt" einen zu bestellen ....aber da Dell aus China liefert dauert leider noch 3Wochen bis ich einen bekomme



Echt jetzt ?
Auf der Website steht doch was von 5-7 Tagen.


----------



## CEKAYS (17. Oktober 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ?
> Auf der Website steht doch was von 5-7 Tagen.



Stimmt steht bei mir auch bestelle meinen Jetzt.



energy85 schrieb:


> Das hat mich gestern dazu "genötigt" einen zu bestellen ....aber da Dell aus China liefert dauert leider noch 3Wochen bis ich einen bekomme



Gute wahl bestelle meinen jetzt


----------



## energy85 (17. Oktober 2016)

Dell gibt immer die Zeit bis zum Versenden an...vergisst aber immer anzugeben das XPS und Alienware aus dem Werk in China kommen und erst hergeschifft werden müssen, mein Liefertermin ist der 4.11.
Als ich anfang des Jahres meinen Alienware bestellt habe war ich da leicht geschockt...aber jetzt wusste ich ja worauf ich mich ein lasse


----------



## Atent123 (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch das XPS 13 bestellt.
Allerdings die I7 Variante vielleicht kommt die ja früher.


----------



## CEKAYS (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mir die I7 QHD+ Variante bestellt vorausslichtliches lieferdatum 4.11


----------



## energy85 (18. Oktober 2016)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wann wer wirklich seinen als ersten in den Händen hält 
hab die i5 FHD version bestellt


----------



## Atent123 (18. Oktober 2016)

Meins soll auch am 4.11 kommen.


----------



## energy85 (26. Oktober 2016)

Grad eibe e-mail von UPS bekommen das der Laptop morgen geliefert wird


----------



## Atent123 (26. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir auch. 
Das lustige ist das Gestern UPS noch gemeldet hat das das Paket noch in China und auf den Weg zu ihnen ist.


----------



## CEKAYS (28. Oktober 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch.
> Das lustige ist das Gestern UPS noch gemeldet hat das das Paket noch in China und auf den Weg zu ihnen ist.



Meins ist immer noch in china ...
Seit dem 24ten. Hat sich bei ups nichts getan 

Und ist der laptop schon da?


----------



## Atent123 (28. Oktober 2016)

CEKAYS schrieb:


> Und ist der laptop schon da?



jep seit gestern bei mir.
Das UPS Tracking kennt da anscheinend nur 2 Zustände.
In China und schon in den Niederlanden ausgeladen.


----------



## CEKAYS (28. Oktober 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> jep seit gestern bei mir.
> Das UPS Tracking kennt da anscheinend nur 2 Zustände.
> In China und schon in den Niederlanden ausgeladen.



Wann würde deins in china als versendet markiert?


----------



## Atent123 (28. Oktober 2016)

CEKAYS schrieb:


> Wann würde deins in china als versendet markiert?



Gar nicht.
Es wurde anscheinend nicht mal von UPS verschifft.


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> jep seit gestern bei mir.


Und? Zufrieden?


----------



## Atent123 (28. Oktober 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Und? Zufrieden?



Bisher schon auch wen ich überlege ob ich Windows Neu installiere (Viel Müll Vorinstalliert) oder gar Linux installiere (als Dualboot wen es irgendwie geht).
Um mal ein paar Daten zu nennen ich komme im Cinebench R15 Multikern Benchmark auf 350 Punkte und im Cloudmark Standard auf einen Grafikscore von 8850.


----------



## CEKAYS (29. Oktober 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Bisher schon auch wen ich überlege ob ich Windows Neu installiere (Viel Müll Vorinstalliert) oder gar Linux installiere (als Dualboot wen es irgendwie geht).
> Um mal ein paar Daten zu nennen ich komme im Cinebench R15 Multikern Benchmark auf 350 Punkte und im Cloudmark Standard auf einen Grafikscore von 8850.



Und bisher schon spuhlenfiepen gehört?


----------



## Atent123 (29. Oktober 2016)

CEKAYS schrieb:


> Und bisher schon spuhlenfiepen gehört?



Bisher noch nicht.


----------



## energy85 (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe meinen seit gestern, wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil....akkulaufzeit was ich bisher gesehen habe extrem lang, Display (FHD) sehr gut, der lüfter ist bis jetzt noch nicht angegangen oder ich habe ihn nicht gehört.
Spulenfiepen habe ich....aber die hört man nur aus 2-3 cm abstand in der nähe von der ESC taste, somit stört es mich nicht


----------



## chischko (29. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den Bericht! Sollte ich Apple untreu werden glaube ich wirklich, dass das dann aktuelle 13" Modell ne echt Option für mich sein wird!


----------



## CEKAYS (29. Oktober 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht! Sollte ich Apple untreu werden glaube ich wirklich, dass das dann aktuelle 13" Modell ne echt Option für mich sein wird!



Habe bisher nur den apfel als ultraportable genutzt(macbook pro 13 early 2016). da ich jedoch aus beruflichen gründen ein linux based system brauche kam für mich nur das XPS 13 in frage. Top verarbeitet, gute leistung, guter akku 

Ich hoffe ich werde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Atent123 (29. Oktober 2016)

CEKAYS schrieb:


> Habe bisher nur den apfel als ultraportable genutzt(macbook pro 13 early 2016). da ich jedoch aus beruflichen gründen ein linux based system brauche kam für mich nur das XPS 13 in frage. Top verarbeitet, gute leistung, guter akku
> 
> Ich hoffe ich werde nicht enttäuscht.



Wird das XPS13 nicht sogar mit vorinstallierten Linux angeboten ?


----------



## flotus1 (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube das war mal... zumindest bei der aktuellen Version habe ich das nicht gefunden.

Eine witzige Anekdote wie vorinstallierte Linux-Betriebssysteme Leben zerstören können. Tragisch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Atent123 (29. Oktober 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war mal... zumindest bei der aktuellen Version habe ich das nicht gefunden.
> 
> Eine witzige Anekdote wie vorinstallierte Linux-Betriebssysteme Leben zerstören können. Tragisch
> 
> ...



Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition | Dell Deutschland
Gibt es immer noch nennt sich inzwischen developers Edition.

Was das Video angeht habe ich ein großes Fragezeichen.
Warum konnte sie jetzt nicht zur Schule/Uni ?
Wozu brauchte sie die komische CD fürs Internet ?
Warum hat sie sich nicht einfach Windows drauf installiert ?
Warum zum Teufel schafft es so was ins Fernsehen ?


----------



## CEKAYS (30. Oktober 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition | Dell Deutschland
> Gibt es immer noch nennt sich inzwischen developers Edition.
> 
> Was das Video angeht habe ich ein großes Fragezeichen.
> ...



Ja die Developer Edition habe ich bestellt. Mal sehen wann ich mein xps endlich in den händen halte..


----------



## Freakwood (31. Oktober 2016)

Mich schockiert gerade ein wenig die Lieferzeit. Wie lange beträgt diese denn? Ich wollte bis zum 10. November eigentlich mein Notebook in den Händen halten - da wäre auch das XPS 13 oder XPS 15 in Frage gekommen.


----------



## energy85 (31. Oktober 2016)

So mit 10-12 Tage darfst rechnen


----------



## CEKAYS (31. Oktober 2016)

Laut UPS und Dell soll meins morgen ankommen!


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich nutze ein XPS 13 (größte Konfiguration) mit dem hochauflösenden Display und bin seit dem ersten Tag wunschlos glücklich. Das Display macht wirklich Spaß und mein Akku hält auf dem Sofa gute 8-10 Stunden. 

Einzig die Pflege der Beschichtung stört mich. Die sauber zu bekommen, ist fast ein auswegloses Unterfangen.


----------



## Atent123 (31. Oktober 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich nutze ein XPS 13 (größte Konfiguration) mit dem hochauflösenden Display und bin seit dem ersten Tag wunschlos glücklich. Das Display macht wirklich Spaß und mein Akku hält auf dem Sofa gute 8-10 Stunden.
> 
> Einzig die Pflege der Beschichtung stört mich. Die sauber zu bekommen, ist fast ein auswegloses Unterfangen.



Bei mir (I7 Full-HD) schwankt die Akku Leistung leider sehr stark (an manchen Tagen 10 Stunden an manchen nur 6).
Ich denke es liegt an der Windows Installation von Dell.
Ich bin aktuell am überlegen Windows neu aufzusetzen oder gar komplett auf Linux umzuschwenken (Treiber gibt es ja durch die Developers Edition schon im aktuellen Ubuntu Kernel).


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe meines ja noch mit Windows 8 gekauft, weshalb eine Neuinstallation auf Windows 10 für mich kein Thema war. Bis jetzt habe ich aber jedes meiner Dell-Laptops in den letzten 15 Jahren sofort neu aufgesetzt, da mir da zu viel Unsinn drauf war. Selbst installieren ist einfach besser, da man so sein System besser überblickt.


----------



## Atent123 (31. Oktober 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe meines ja noch mit Windows 8 gekauft, weshalb eine Neuinstallation auf Windows 10 für mich kein Thema war. Bis jetzt habe ich aber jedes meiner Dell-Laptops in den letzten 15 Jahren sofort neu aufgesetzt, da mir da zu viel Unsinn drauf war. Selbst installieren ist einfach besser, da man so sein System besser überblickt.



Hast du noch das Skylake Modell oder warum war Windows 8 vorinstalliert ?


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2016)

Skylake? Ich habe eine Broadwell-CPU (i7 5500U). Ich habe das Notebook direkt bei Einführung bestellt, wo es ~8 verschiedene Modelle gab und damals noch ~1.800€ bezahlt.


----------



## Sixe44 (1. November 2016)

Hier stand Bullshit


----------



## CEKAYS (1. November 2016)

Mein Xps 13 wurde mir heute von UPS geliefert. Sieht hochwertig aus, fühlt sich auch so an und läuft super.

1er Minus Punkt ist das spuhlenfiepen! Hör man jedoch nur wenn man knapp 5 cm vor dem laptop sitzt 

Von daher Erst eindruck TOP!


----------



## Atent123 (1. November 2016)

CEKAYS schrieb:


> Mein Xps 13 wurde mir heute von UPS geliefert. Sieht hochwertig aus, fühlt sich auch so an und läuft super.
> 
> 1er Minus Punkt ist das spuhlenfiepen! Hör man jedoch nur wenn man knapp 5 cm vor dem laptop sitzt
> 
> Von daher Erst eindruck TOP!



Du hast die developer Edition oder ?
Wie lange hält der Akku unter Linux.


----------



## CEKAYS (1. November 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Du hast die developer Edition oder ?
> Wie lange hält der Akku unter Linux.



Habe eben sämtliche Applikation installiert bei einer Helligkeit von 75%. Der Akku verbrauch inerhalb von ca. 5 stunden lag bei ca. 62% .

Also ich schätze mal das die akku laufzeit ungefähr auf 6-8 Stunden kommt.

Werde das morgen nochmal genauer testen und melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## CEKAYS (3. November 2016)

So die akkulaufzeit ist echt klasse! Liegt bei mir im bereich von 7-10 Stunden!


----------

